
Gmail 'Smart Reply': the paper [pdf] - ilyaeck
http://www.kdd.org/kdd2016/papers/files/Paper_1069.pdf
======
chlestakoff
It was trained on 238M messages! This just goes on to show the strategic
importance of data in modern machine learning. No wonder Google doesn't mind
making the algos public: without the vast training data, they will not get you
very far :(

------
thebladerunner
I wonder what it would look like if instead of going after breadth with
superficial responses, they restricted the system to one narrow domain, like
scheduling and went on to generate deeper and more contextual responses.

------
brudgers
Paper title: Smart Reply: Automated Response Suggestion for Email

